# A View Of My World



## smoke665 (Jul 1, 2018)

If you've read any of my posts, you might remember me talking about the "valley" where I live. Sand Valley as it's called by the people who live here, is a valley approximately 5 miles wide and 26 miles long. The smaller ridge in the background that runs up the center is what I live on. It's a little deceptive on height, running higher and lower as it snakes it's way up the valley. Where we are, our master bedroom is at 1100 ft.  This morning we went to an early service at a church up the valley from us, that's located on the very edge of the brow. I'd been there before so I knew the view was good, but never early enough to capture a fitting image. At the far edge of the pasture is a sheer drop to the valley floor. The power pole in the background, I wavered back and forth on, finally deciding to leave it, as contradiction to the tranquility of the pastoral setting. Enjoy, C&C is always welcome.




pasture07012018_609-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 1, 2018)

Beautiful view.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice world!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 2, 2018)

Lovely view....


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful view.



100% Agree with Jeff.  I think you did right leaving the power pole in as we can sometimes get carried away cloning things out.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful view.



Thank you



tirediron said:


> Nice world!



We think so. Even though we're mins from town the area maintains a rural feel and is very community oriented. 



Jeff15 said:


> Lovely view....



Thanks Jeff



Fujidave said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful view.
> ...



Thank you Dave. Sometimes an "odd man out look" can create interest, in an otherwise perfect scene.


----------



## ceemac (Jul 2, 2018)

That's a lovely photo, Smoke. I was beginning to think that the best way to have a good landscape pic was to have an exotic name. LOL . But Sand Valley works quite well.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 2, 2018)

ceemac said:


> That's a lovely photo, Smoke. I was beginning to think that the best way to have a good landscape pic was to have an exotic name. LOL . But Sand Valley works quite well.



I have to admit some of the exotic places I see displayed here on TPF make me a little jealous. Still sometimes you overlook what's in your backyard. I'm standing on what's called Sand Mountain which could more accurately be described as a large plateau, it's relatively flat, and fertile farm land. To the back of the image is the Middle Ridge. Behind that is another valley, then the tail of Lookout Mountain chain. Lot of history in the valley.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice pastoral scene.  What is the object in the lower right?


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 2, 2018)

AlanKlein said:


> Nice pastoral scene.  What is the object in the lower right?



???? watermark???? is that what you're referring to?


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh, yes OK.  It's a little distracting.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 2, 2018)

AlanKlein said:


> Oh, yes OK.  It's a little distracting.



Yeah, on the one hand it's nice that LR automates some things like placing a watermark, but on the other you forget to change it.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 6, 2018)

Great location and photo!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 6, 2018)

FITBMX said:


> Great location and photo!



Thank you. I really wish I'd had the time this morning to grab another. On the way to town, the valley was shrouded in low lying clouds with the sun creating a kaleidoscope of colors.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Great photo of a beautiful and tranquil location. As much as I like where I live, gotta admit to a little jealousy about your view.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 7, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Great photo of a beautiful and tranquil location. As much as I like where I live, gotta admit to a little jealousy about your view.



Thank you. We built our retirement home here 12 years ago come November, and haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 7, 2018)

Love the colors and the processing.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2018)

A lovely scene. Thanks for the write-up and post.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 7, 2018)

@CherylL and @Derrel  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## enezdez (Jul 8, 2018)

@smoke665 I love your pastoral tranquil setting, it's amazingly simple yet sublime, it really is an amazing place to call "home."

FYI, I like the pole sorta breaks up the peacefulness & lets you know humans (sin) ain't to far behind...

Happy Sunday!

Enezdez


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 8, 2018)

enezdez said:


> @smoke665 I love your pastoral tranquil setting, it's amazingly simple yet sublime, it really is an amazing place to call "home."
> 
> FYI, I like the pole sorta breaks up the peacefulness & lets you know humans (sin) ain't to far behind...
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking. I took a couple from a different angle just to get rid of the pole, but in the end my gut said leave it for the exact reasons you mentioned


----------

